# **** LURE



## mikecraw015 (Jun 8, 2007)

If any of you fellas out there wants another good **** lure here's one for you: Corn syrup! It works great for ****, possum, and muskrats. A huge bottle costs about the same price as a single one ounce bottle of commercial lure. If you wanna enhance it even further, add about 6 teaspoons of cherry oil. It works wonders at pocket sets!

Mike


----------

